# Pen Display Case? What do you think?



## rej19 (Apr 9, 2009)

Whats your thoughts on something like this for pen storage? It doesn't display them very well but it would be better than a solid case. I'm not talking about display for selling but for my own personal pens. The size is almost exact for some of the pen trays that are available. Doesn't look to bad for the price. If I decide to get one I'll let you know what I think once I get it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290309068927&category=11675&_trksid=p3907.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%252BIA%252BUCI%26otn%3D15%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's another option, Ron...

http://www.amazon.com/Display-Stora...r_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1239332154&sr=8-1

I bought 8 of them for my shows this year, and they are a steal for the price/quality. I think even for a private collection these might show your pens a bit better. But they don't hold as many as your Humidow would either.

Just an option, and I'll vouch for their quality.

Dale


----------



## rej19 (Apr 11, 2009)

Dale, those are nice. I may consider a few of those also. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mikemac (Apr 12, 2009)

Does anyone have a lead on where to obtain the grooved liners they use on the drawer insides?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 13, 2009)

Try these:http://www.gopens.com/parts/12x16trays.htm


----------



## mikemac (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Roy!


----------



## markgum (Apr 13, 2009)

I build my own.  gives me a break from the pens.  I use a router to do my groves, in MDF and then cover it with flock. 
My problem is trying to get the glass/plexi-glass cut to fit the top; since I goofed, and didn't make the top to hold a "normal" 8x10 piece of glass.


----------



## Chasper (Apr 13, 2009)

I used a case like that for part of one show and felt that the case was an impediment that kept shoppers from touching, handling, examining and most importantly buying the pens.  While I like the cabinet and agree that it seems to be a good price, I don't think it provides the optimal display for sales.  I have had more success with displays that are more accessible.

Edit:  I read that wrong, you were asking about using it for your own personal pens and not for storage and I had it the other way around (dementia compounded by dyslexia apparently).  Sorry, I think it is a great personal storage pen case.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 13, 2009)

*Pen Station II*







This is my pen display made by *** THE MASTER SCROLLER*** Workinforwood  Jeff Powell, it has a locking full width drawer in the back for a cash box and refills, it holds 58 pens plus the plastic stands on top, Jeff sent it to me boxed up and flat, all I had to do was finish sand it, spray it with water based Poly so as not to alter the color of the beautiful Maple and glue it together. It's great for me because it only weighs about 28 pounds, My wife and daughter helped me glue it up and sand it,  I just wish my pens were worthy of such a beautiful piece of display furniture. Thanks Jeff, I'm working on my end.


----------



## edman2 (Apr 13, 2009)

Now see what you've done Ken! Now I've got to work on my coveting problem again! Nice stand.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 13, 2009)

edman2 said:


> Now see what you've done Ken! Now I've got to work on my coveting problem again! Nice stand.



Freddie, I have to thank our Master Scroller, there is no way I could ever make a stand that nice, Also my Daughter and the love of my life for helping me finish it and put it together.


----------



## rej19 (Apr 13, 2009)

That is nice. Every time I think I have an idea I get distracted. I'm sure he could sell some of those if he wanted!


----------

